# Vermilion Steelhead



## allbraid

I am looking for any info that you would like to share about the steel opportunitys on the Vermilion river this coming week, good access points, flies or lures of choice, fishable flow rates and any thing else you would like to share. I am planning on driving up Tuesday to fish (have never been there) and was looking for a little insider info. Im new to steelhead fishing, but fish all year for every thing else. I prefer Fly rod but can switch to spinning if need be. Thanks in advance.


----------



## yonderfishin

Somewhere on I believe the ODNR site you can find maps of the steelhead rivers with locations marked for access , mostly the parks. Ive never been there but the book I have lists the Vermillion river reservation metro park , mill hollow and bacon woods metro parks , Gore orphanage metro park , and Schoepfle garden metro park. You will have to cross reference maps to get directions but its a start. You should be able to use mapquest or google maps on the internet to not only get directions but you can also see zoomable satellite pictures of the locations themselves. I dont know if this information is what you are looking for but it gives you plenty of options. Im pretty new to steelhead too , but I would suggest taking your spinning gear with you , that way you have more options.


----------



## allbraid

Thanks for the reply, I will take a look at that info. Just trying to avoid going in blind.


----------



## mbarrett1379

Go east


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Lundfish

I fish the river a decent amount. I can't really tell you much better info other than what's posted on the odnr's site. If you can read the water you'll be fine. The flow is dropping but will likely go up after Mondays rain. Watch the charts, it might be blown out by Tuesday.


----------



## allbraid

I have seen post stating 200cfm or less do you agree with that info. I will watch the USGS web site monday and early tuesday to see the flow.


----------



## Lundfish

allbraid said:


> I have seen post stating 200cfm or less do you agree with that info. I will watch the USGS web site monday and early tuesday to see the flow.


It's a good ball park. Conductance needs to be 30 minimum regardless of flow. The river won't fish too well less than 100 IMO. Hopefully it won't drop too fast this time like last time. It should be stable for a bit yet. I'm kind of hoping it gets blown out so it fishes this weekend. If it doesn't it probably will almost be unfishable. Of course that doesn't help you.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## allbraid

Again thanks for the info, I will do my home work, worst case scenerio I stay in central ohio and saugeye fish. I will pm you if I make it and give you a report. Thanks


----------



## big ugly stick

i have the steelhead guide book by John Nagy and it says that the river should be between 100-200 cubic feet per second to be ideal using this website 

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/oh/nwis/uv?site_no=04199500

i have personally never fished the vermillion before, only the rocky but planning to make a trip there after the next big rain storm. everything i keep hearing about it right now is make the extra half hour trip or so to the rocky river. Best of luck to you, if you do go let us know how you did


----------



## Lundfish

Going up....


----------



## nforkoutfitters

Steelhead rains!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## nforkoutfitters

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lundfish

nforkoutfitters said:


> Steelhead rains!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Yep this is great! Hopefully it'll bring in some fresh ones.


----------



## allbraid

Looks like the Vermilion will easily surpass 200cfm before sunrise and the rocky is already at 250 cfm and rising rapidly...is this what you guys up north would refer to as a Blow out??


----------



## jhiggy11

Not a blowout...its perfect for anyone wanting to fish in the next couple days...pending on when it crests


----------



## allbraid

was planning on heading up in the am, 100+miles are you talking the Rocky or Vermillion??


----------



## Lundfish

Rocky is good to 400 to 500 or more. The v depending on how much higher it gets will be chocolate milk. Watch the turbidity and not the flow. 30 is 5" of visibility. It looks like it might crest soon so it might be good. Keep checking. Rocky sounds like a better bet. Especially on a Tuesday. Most of the riff raff should be gone during the week.


----------



## thephildo0916

Keep in mind if it RISES to 500 the color will be much worse than when it's dropping at hits 500


----------



## allbraid

Allright Im in!! What the heck, thanks for all the info I am going to head up tomorrow and take my chances, Thanks for the help, will pray for marginal conditions and aggressive/willing fish....maybe fishin and not catchin but atleast Im not at work. Great group of guys thanks again


----------



## Lundfish

Bring big sacs.


----------



## Lundfish

They're both totally blown out. I hope you saw this already before you left.


----------



## allbraid

Got up early and looked at the USGS site and saw 299 for the V and 1100 for the Rock, went back to bed. Maybe next week.


----------



## Lundfish

Good choice. Weekend will hopefully be good.


----------



## Lundfish

Equipment malfuction!


----------



## allbraid

Read your post???? then I looked at the gauge site and figured it out, hoping for sunday.


----------



## Lundfish

I'm going to try Saturday with large sacs. If its no good I'll go to the rocky circus


----------



## allbraid

Send a report Saturday evening if time permits, hope to make it up to the v on sunday, look forward to hearing of your success


----------

